# Micrologix 1400 Major Error code 0000h



## electricsugarman (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everyone I was called into a situation at a food plant where a "spiral" freezer MCC is encountering problems. The panel consists of a micrologix 1400, a panelview 1000 and (6) powerflex 40 drives. The drives are daisy chained together back to the micrologix DSI port. In the past few weeks I've had to change some of the drives out due to water getting in panel and burning them up. The Microologix input terminal block was contaminated as well but showed no errors, but as a precautioned I changed the terminal strip out as well. I set the parameters in the drives as per the documentation I had, for example: start and speed parameters set to communications port. Each vfd has its own address 1-6. If one drive is powered down the rest show communication faults F81 Comm loss. This has shown to be normal when one or more drives are disconnecting from the comm chain. Everything started up fine and was running for a few days and then a new problem arose. HMI wont communicate with micrologix communication flag=0 errors. I open the cabinet and micrologix is faulted. Major error code 0000h. I reset it by using the user display by going from run mode to prog and back to run mode. Fault is cleared but nothing communicates. I checked all cables, Ethernet cabling between HMI and micrologix seem fine, green and orange lights. Is it possible the program is lost? I also find weird is that I can shut off one of the vfds and the rest don't fault out like before F81 Comm loss. I don't have access to a laptop with the program here. I told the plant manager he is going to have to get in contact with the programmer and possibly reload the program. Any help with what could be causing these errors would be appreciated. I am an electrical contractor, construction maintenance/Industrial, and I've done quite a few small jobs for this new customer. Thank you


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

You need to find a programmer, someone who can get into the program and see what is going on. I don't know any other way around it.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

0000h is just a 0 in hexadecimal, so no error listed, you need to access the plc to read the actual error code, it will be stored there even if the program is lost. Also if the program is faulted or gone the red LED would be on.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I know 505s will dump the program when there is a fault in the backplane. I think the 1400 is similar to the 505. It sounds like it dumped the program. Sometimes when it dumps the program it will also dump the IP address. When it does that you have to reprogram it through the serial port.

If the water got to the input terminals then it most likley got into the Plc. You might have to replace the Plc.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

What about the maintenance guys? Can they be of help. Figure that since they are around the equipment daily they will be some help


----------



## sparkywannabee (Jan 29, 2013)

Exact same thing would happen to me on a micrologix1500 every couple of years, no reason. I would toggle between run and prog to clear fault but have to reload program from laptop. Eventually I changed the plc and the base as well, never happened again.


----------

